# New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warranty.



## jensena (25 Feb 2010)

I purchased a new PC in December and have started to use it daily in the last month. 

Since its purchase I noticed it occanionally crashed but now as I am using it more often I am finding its crashing several times per day. The only software added was after I first noticed this issue and a printer plus one other programme.   

I phoned the online supplier **** who directed me to after sales and  using a diagnostic tool I was told that the issue is a software problem. They then directed me to there software support section where I was told to proceed I need to pay €140  as my PC purchase did not have a software warranty. 

Has anyone come across this before and can software be sold without a warranty?

Anna


----------



## galleyslave (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

if it's software, you're on your own - I'd shop around or try any of the free legitimate anti malware tools like malwarebytes to check for infection. I'm sure somebody can help for less than they'll charge if you  need to go down that route


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*



jensena said:


> Has anyone come across this before and can software be sold without a warranty?



Yes ....


----------



## jhegarty (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

The normal situation is that you can restore the pc using the backup restore disk , but anything else isn't covered.


----------



## paddyc (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

Have you tried un-installing the software you added after you got it and see if the issue keeps happening ? Does your machine meet the minimum/recommended specs to run the software you added ?


----------



## tiger (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

I wouldn't be so quick to assume its a software problem.
Does the PC always crash when you're using the same programs or performing the same operations?
If it's more random then it could be a HW related problem (faulty memory, overheating etc.)
However the first step as paddyc says is to uninstall the SW you've added & see if that changes anything.


----------



## Complainer (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

My first suspicion would be virus or malware infection - What anti-virus software are you running? Is this updating regularly?


----------



## jensena (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

Hi Guys, 

This crashing issue was happening before I installed any programmes and the only software I added was a disk for a Brother Printer and one other smallish programme which I down loaded.  Its just I have another PC and was not using this new one much and now that I am spending a lot of time on this PC I am just noticing how often it is happening. 

So if its software its in the pre installed stuff which came with the PC ie Windows 7 or Office or The Norton nothing else on it.

So what Im wondering is how can software be sold installed on a pc and no warranty included unless I pay.  

Anna


----------



## galleyslave (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

what is this mysterious software you downloaded?

my antennae are twitching. I smell malware. aside from that, it looks like this thread really belongs in the it forum


----------



## Padraigb (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

The real challenge is to figure out what is causing the computer to crash. Sometimes it can be "good" software such as a printer driver and utilities which happens to clash with the rest of the computer's setup.

You should uninstall everything that you installed, do a full scan with an up-to-date anti-virus program, and then use the PC for a while as it came out of the box. If it continues to crash, then it seems a strong possibility that the problem is in the hardware or pre-installed software. Even then, it's not a certainty.

I have experienced problems with pre-installed software on a PC from a major manufacturer. It led to quite a battle which I eventually won (full refund plus a small sum as compensation for my trouble and costs). But I spent a month in warrior mode, feeling that I was campaigning for all consumers. Without that motivation, it would have been a Pyrrhic victory.

It would be helpful if you have a friend with some technical knowledge and an hour or two to spare.


----------



## Kine (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*



Padraigb said:


> It would be helpful if you have a friend with some technical knowledge and an hour or two to spare.


 
Solves 90% of IT related issues.


----------



## jensena (11 Mar 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

This issue is still ongoing and im at wits end with it. The software I downloaded is not connected to the blue screen crashing and no secret it’s called Lightspeed.

I am almost 2 weeks dealing with the PC supplier my friends in D*** I felt I had no choice but to make contact with D*** and pay for the software support because after checking my PC online the D*** Hardware support team said it’s a software problem. It ended up costing me 169.40 euros for the service. 

The assigned technician has looked online at my PC; he has cleaned files and programmes (and lost some important files). He has debugged and reformatted the hard drive and done this and that and I still have the blue screen crashing. Apparently since he is assigned I can only deal with him and if for some reason I keep missing his calls and its very difficulty to reply to him as it takes unto 15mins. To get through to software support. Also he is in a different time zone to us as he doesn't start until 12 noon and I find myself busy after lunch. 

Now the latest is that it’s actually a Hardware problem so we will have a service engineer assigned to call out Thurdsay to replace the Motherboard. Its now almost 5pm and no sign yet.

I feel D*** owe me the refund of the software support charge and for anyone thinking of buying a new PC please please don’t go with the best value do your homework think about support and associated costs. 

Anna

PS I have not connection or interest in D*** apart from my grip about my non functioning PC.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Mar 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

It looks as if my big battle with D*** did not change their corporate culture!

I agree that you should be refunded the €169.40. You should not let them get away with it.


----------



## Tessi (11 Mar 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

Hi

It sounds like your having a nightmare.  I don't know an awful lot about computer problems but I do know that when you purchase something, whether it be a kettle or a computer, you have consumer rights.  It does not matter whether it's under warranty or not.  It should be fit for the purpose it was bought for.  If you feel your getting no where I would suggest getting intouch with "the afternoon show".  They have an expert that helps sort out complaints/problems etc, that would otherwise take a life time to get resolved.  Good Luck.


----------



## vectra1 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: New pc keeps crashing, have to pay €140 as it did not come with a Software Warran*

Do a factory restore.
Then use a program something like Memtest to test the ram
Are you getting any error numbers like 0x00!!! when it blue screens ?
Could very well be a hardware issue


----------



## damomac (13 Apr 2010)

, I'd agree with vectra1 there.

Firstly save any personal files such as photos, music, documents onto an external usb flash drive or hard disk. Once you are sure this is done, do a System Restore. This will reset the software back to the same state it was when you first purchased the PC. This will rule out the possibility of your downloaded software causing the problem. Also if the problem keeps happening here, the shop should take it back in for tests. It is important that you don't install any extra or surplus software and just monitor it's performance.


Doing a System Restore varies from PC to PC. What brand is this PC ?


----------



## mathepac (13 Apr 2010)

@vectra1 & @damomac, have either of you actually read the thread, or are you just coming up with random unconnected notions about what the problem is?

Read the thread. Most of your questions are already answered and many of your possible "fixes" can discounted by reading (it's a great diagnostic tool).


----------

